# A month ago I had no frogs...(Pic Heavy)



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A month ago I had no frogs... Here is our current collection. Don't worry about getting in too fast, 4 or 5 years ago I had about 40 vivs breeding.

We'll kick it off with our first. They just went into their new home a few days ago and are still a little shy. 2.3 Vanzolinii In the first three they are having a little soak in their new home. The others were taken by Frogboy, I think they were still in their old home.
Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Then we got a group of 2.2 adult Varadero. Just released one pair in their new home.
Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Then I got a lead on a proven pair of Cayo Nancy (Solarte) Pumilio! The lighter, spotted one is the male. He loves his new home and is calling ALL THE TIME! He keeps leading the female all around the tank showing her all the good egg spots!
Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

We got this group of four Understory Iquitos from the same guy.
Doug


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Amazing!! I wish I had that kind of room in my little two bedroom apartment.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

And then 5 more Varaderos! Different Understory bloodline. These guys are just little juvies. Bonus! They came with three tadpoles!


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome collection!! Congrats! Feel good to be back? ? =)


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Got this group of 4 Understory Green Lamasi from my friends at InnoEcto, old friends from back in the day when I was breeding. Thanks Nick and Austin!
Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

sktdvs said:


> Awesome collection!! Congrats! Feel good to be back? ? =)


Yeah it does! Thanks!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Please *Escudos* me for the pun, but I just couldn't help it! 1.1 the Male is the brighter one. The female has been a little camera shy.
Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

There's a herp show here in Denver this Saturday. Hmmm.....
Doug


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice. I started back in Early Spetember with 2 Campana Auratus, followed in Early October with a couple of azureus froglets, and in late October with 2 and another on the way of azureiventris. And waiting for me to finish a tank for a trio of leucs. Everyone is fat and happy.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Great frogs... if I wasn't a broke college student, those would have been some of my first choices.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great frogs, be careful not to get your collection too big too fast to the point that it becomes overwhelming and then like most people you are out of the hobby cause is not fun for you anymore.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Julio said:


> great frogs, be careful not to get your collection too big too fast to the point that it becomes overwhelming and then like most people you are out of the hobby cause is not fun for you anymore.


Thanks Julio, but it's not my first time around the block. I know what I'm getting into here. Last time I was running a coral farm, too, and it did become too much. This time, we are done with the coral farm and I also have my son involved with the hobby.
Doug


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

amazing collection man. jealous of quite a few of those frogs lol.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

cheezus_2007 said:


> amazing collection man. jealous of quite a few of those frogs lol.


Thanks Trev, but you know a few of us are jealous over your blue jeans too!
Doug


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice collection. I especially like the Escudo, beautiful colors on him. Pretty cool hobbying it up with your son, wish I had someone around the house to talk frogs with all the time. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

awesome collection. Those varaderos are tempting!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Frank H said:


> awesome collection. Those varaderos are tempting!


They're a great frog Frank! One of the Bolder thumbs. Mine are starting to call all the time! Gotta be eggs soon. Alpha Pro has some beautiful, well started Varaderos available right now.
Doug


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Doug, you need to join DFA (Dart Froggers Anonymous)! Beautiful frogs. I particularly like the Iquitos - gorgeous amount of color on them. I'm off to start putting together a Varadero advert...


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow!! That's a great selection of Frogs you have.


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Glad you like the green lamasi, Doug.
It is always so hard to capture thier green color, it always looks more yellow in pictures. 
We can relate to what you are going through. There were a lot of frogs we couldn't get fast enough, when we started back up. 
Great pics, especially the Escudos.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

how shy are your green lamasi? mine are NEVER out... i have to shine a flashlight in their lil hidey hole to make sure they are alive every other month lol


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

cheezus_2007 said:


> how shy are your green lamasi? mine are NEVER out... i have to shine a flashlight in their lil hidey hole to make sure they are alive every other month lol


They are really shy so far, but they came from a friend (innoecto) who says the parents are very bold. So I have high hopes that they will be more visible as time goes by. Hey, are your blue jeans still doing good? I know it was really touch and go for a while there.
Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

johnc said:


> Doug, you need to join DFA (Dart Froggers Anonymous)!


John, I'm not only the president, I'm also a client!

Hey John, while I had no frogs, every now and then I would surf a bit on the computer looking at frogs. Then I stumbled across YOUR photos of Varaderos along with your articles on caring for them and their tads. That pushed me over the edge! Thanks! My wife says thanks too but her thanks sounds...a little sarcastic! 
Doug


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome collection man. You definitely got some cool frogs. The escudos blew me away.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome frog collection. Looks like you have the same taste as me. I currently got Varaderos, Escudos, C. Valley imis and San Cristobals and looking for Vanzolinii and possibly Standard lamasi after that. 

Your going to love the Varadero's they have such personalities. I recently had a oddball morph out compared to the standard patterns. Almost reminds me of a orange headed benidicta


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Thanks! My wife says thanks too but her thanks sounds...a little sarcastic!


Sounds a lot like my wife! I'm glad you are enjoying the Varaderos. They are my favorites, followed by my flavovittata due to their boldness.



D3monic said:


> I recently had a oddball morph out compared to the standard patterns. Almost reminds me of a orange headed benidicta


Mike, it's amazing the variation they produce isn't it!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Is your son the one who had to build all the vivs? 

Awesome collection.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JimO said:


> Is your son the one who had to build all the vivs?


Well sure he is. I had to pay for the frogs! Should I have to do everything?
Doug


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

The frogs look great, I'm jealous You must have one hell of a bank account


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

My 12-yo wanted an iPod Touch, so I made him work for it all summer helping me sort leaves. It's great to have indentured servents...uh.....I mean kids .


Pumilo said:


> Well sure he is. I had to pay for the frogs! Should I have to do everything?
> Doug


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

JaredJ said:


> The frogs look great, I'm jealous You must have one hell of a bank account


I wish Jared. I have the only income for a family of four and have the same struggles as the rest of you. I recently shut down my coral farm. I have been selling off the old equipment to finance each group of frogs. Unfortunately, I am about out of equipment. Do you think my wife would mind if I sold her Pug?
Doug


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I understand that. I promised my wife that the hobby would pay for itself, hence the new leaf business I started in May (it's not much on an hourly basis - maybe min. wage, but I sort leaves while watching movies, football, etc.) Better to earn $5 to $10 an hour when I'm sitting there anyway.

But, I also do some recreational shooting and with the price of copper going up again, I collected enough brass at the range to buy a pair of Cristobals this summer. And, I have had a bunch of silver coins in the back of the closet for many years. I expected to get maybe $500 for them, but silver prices are so high, I got $1,200! So, I just received my dream frogs - a trio of genuine blue jeans pumilios and gave my wife the difference win-win.

Selling brass and silver aren't directly related to the hobby, but hey, times are tight and I have to be creative. 

If anyone out there has scrap copper or brass, the prices are going up. Brass shells went from $0.80/lb in May, to $1.60/lb today. And, it's surprising how few brass shells it takes to make a pound. A 5-gal bucket full is worth about $120 to $150.


Pumilo said:


> I wish Jared. I have the only income for a family of four and have the same struggles as the rest of you. I recently shut down my coral farm. I have been selling off the old equipment to finance each group of frogs. Unfortunately, I am about out of equipment. Do you think my wife would mind if I sold her Pug?
> Doug


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> I wish Jared. I have the only income for a family of four and have the same struggles as the rest of you. I recently shut down my coral farm. I have been selling off the old equipment to finance each group of frogs. Unfortunately, I am about out of equipment. Do you think my wife would mind if I sold her Pug?
> Doug


Yeah, that's where I'm at.... just waiting for the savings account to have enough to order a group. LOL, don't sell the dog, the wife may hunt you down and cut something off.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I didn't know about the cost of brass. I should have at least $400 in brass if that's the case.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Yep, not every recycling center will take brass cases, so call ahead. Also, they don't like rimfire cartridges mixed in due to the common presence of unfired .22s.

You could get a decent pair of pumilio for that.


fleshfrombone said:


> I didn't know about the cost of brass. I should have at least $400 in brass if that's the case.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

fleshfrombone said:


> I didn't know about the cost of brass. I should have at least $400 in brass if that's the case.


Heck yeah... yeah you got some frogs coming. 

I do HVAC work and I have a couple buckets of extra wire that I save from jobs in my shed. I need to start striping it because they will only take bare wire. I wanted to sell it a while ago but copper was so low.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

JimO said:


> Yep, not every recycling center will take brass cases, so call ahead. Also, they don't like rimfire cartridges mixed in due to the common presence of unfired .22s.
> 
> You could get a decent pair of pumilio for that.


Oh yeah good call on the .22s. I would hate to be smelting ingots and have one go off. Man I'm going to do some "volunteer" clean up at the local ranges too lol. Thanks for the heads up!



JaredJ said:


> Heck yeah... yeah you got some frogs coming.
> 
> I do HVAC work and I have a couple buckets of extra wire that I save from jobs in my shed. I need to start striping it because they will only take bare wire. I wanted to sell it a while ago but copper was so low.


If you look on youtube a guy made a pretty crafty device for stripping lots of wire for scrapping. If I get enough cash from collect spent cases I'll be able to buy another pair of pums *and* build my new AR-15.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

You should post some pics of your vivs? Would be cool to see.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

AaronAcker said:


> You should post some pics of your vivs? Would be cool to see.


Hey Aaron, Here they are in this thread. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/60340-my-first-clay-backgrounds.html

By the way, Just got back from the Denver show with an adult 1.1 pair of Tor Linbo Tarapoto! Aslo, for my brother, a couple of Azureus. Got them from Frogs with Altitude. Wow! Wendy raises some big frogs! Pictures will follow soon.
Doug


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

JaredJ said:


> Heck yeah... yeah you got some frogs coming.
> 
> I do HVAC work and I have a couple buckets of extra wire that I save from jobs in my shed. I need to start striping it because they will only take bare wire. I wanted to sell it a while ago but copper was so low.


Jared, how long did you train to get into HVAC? What kind of training did you receive? I always see posts on various job sites for HVAC techs. Most pay pretty damn well.


----------

